# BUTT KICKER?



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

WTH? Lol  
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=269-166


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I saw that as well. What else would you call an amplifier boldly emblazoned with "Silent Subwoofer"; because we'd sure hate to have those big old speaker-things make any sound.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Cynic.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Buttkicker was sort of like an Aura Bass Shaker on steroids. PE is selling the amp they sold as a package with the tactile transducer unit. I don't have any idea on what kind of quality it is.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

Butt Kicker is a brand name. Used a lot in HT. They're basically huge versions of the Aura Bass Shaker. That is one of their amps they sell to pair with their "Low Frequency Transducer".
We put one in a guys truck once, with a 400 watt amp on it and it did surprisingly well except on the really low notes, you could hear the piston inside sputtering. Otherwise sounded like a fairly well powered 8" sub. Way too much $$$ for the limited performance though.

**EDIT** Damn...always a minute too late....


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Cynic.


Guilty.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

If the amp didn't have that huge lettering on it, it would be a decent looking amp IMHO. It's got pretty good specs, even a SS filter. And the 200w is at 4 ohms, so it should do around 400w at 2 ohms, which isn't bad for $99.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Take your drill and attach a wire brush. Go at it on that strip with the words. (brushed aluminum) When your done I'm sure some paint genious here could reccomend some clear coat to keep away tarnish. 

For a cool effect use a cup sort of scalloped over itself like scales. I've done this with a metal bed. 

I'm curious about how clean this amp will be.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i bet paint remover would work too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> i bet paint remover would work too.



That would not involve power tools now would it? I'll never loose my zest to improperly implement power tools!  

The buttkickers also work REALLY well on drum thrones for stage monitoring purposes. I don't have to drag around as big of drum fills then 

Chad


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

so I just ordered one of these little buttkicker amps off of PE for $99 with the free shipping. I figure its perfect for running 2 MTX RT10's at 2ohm. I wish they gave the 2ohm specs though. This weill be getting installed in my GFs car and she is very excited. Ill update you all on how easy it is to get rid of the paint on the top and how it performs after it is installed (could be a while).


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

bobditts said:


> I wish they gave the 2ohm specs though.


Kinda makes ya wonder if it's stable at 2 ohms...


----------



## Lothar34 (Oct 6, 2006)

evan said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder if it's stable at 2 ohms...





> * High efficiency MOSFET power supply
> * Variable low pass filter, bass boost and phase controls
> * Selectable subsonic filter
> * Soft turn-on circuitry
> ...


PE says it is, but I've seen them make mistakes before.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

it says it is like lothar pointed out. I will emal them just to make sure though. even if it isnt, I can find a use for it. not a bad looking amp for $99.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

bobditts said:


> it says it is like lothar pointed out. I will emal them just to make sure though. even if it isnt, I can find a use for it. not a bad looking amp for $99.


Definitely don't take my word on it. I didn't notice that they had mentioned the bit about 2 ohm.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I would rather pick up a used amp off the forums here for that price IMO. You could have gotten 3 times that amp for the same price on the forums.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont need 3 times the amp. RT10s dont need anything more.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess I would just be worried about it dying, that's all.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

well there is a limited warranty on it and honestly, $99 is not that bad if it only lasts a year and a half. My gf isnt going to be messing with it so i will set it at a moderate level and that way it will never get harmed (theoretically). haha


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

I talked to the PE tech today and he said the amp is rated for 400RMS at 2ohm. I still havent gotten the amp in the mail yet doue to adverse weather conditions but as soon as I do, Ill be taking pics of the guts for you all to critique, taking off the paint of the top of the amp, and doing the install.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

So I finally got the amp in today. It was shipped out on Dec 19 and I just got it today (Jan 2) - stupid denver weather. Anyways, I took a bunch of pics and Im currently in the process of getting rid of the "buttkicker" words on the front of it. Hopefully I'll have time to install it in the GFs car today and play with it a little bit. Enjoy the pics!

Almost forgot...I took a pic of the internals. Is anyone out there up to speed on what decent internals look like? How does this amp compare?


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

4 of those fets are usually good for 100-125 watts. so, I'd guess about 125 x 2 at 4 and 300 or so at 4 ohms mono.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

it says its rated to do 200 @ 4ohm and 400 @ 2ohm. Even if it only does 300RMS @ 2ohms, thats fine with me. Not bad for $99. Im only pushing 2 mtxrt10s.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i decided to go with the "brushed aluminum" look. I think it looks MUCH better.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats looks pretty clean, but you still got some smudging  What did you use to take it off?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i know. its just a lack of a good cleaning. I used some 100 grit sandpaper.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Pretty sweet looking now, nice job Bob.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks. I think i should have left the word "buttkicker" on there though. Its not as fun of and amp anymore haha.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

alright, so the amp is installed and performs like a champ. great amp for only $99. It even has a remote bass nob port on the thing. purdy nice. havent messed too much with it since i had to go to bed right after i installed it. id say anyone looking for a decent 2ohm stable amp that only needs 300-400RMS to buy one of these babies. Wish i had some more cahs to pick up 4 or 6 of them.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for taking the plunge and trying these out for everyone


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

It looks cool now.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks. the gf needed an amp and i figured $99 was worth the risk. not a huge loss if it didnt work that well and it was from PE, so i knew it was from a reputable site.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job bobditts!
Temptiiiiinnnggggg!!! Guts don't look too bad...
Maybe Thor/Wes wanna test the powah?


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Doesn't look like they have any left.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

evan said:


> Doesn't look like they have any left.


Nope, still available


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=269-166&CFID=6757265&CFTOKEN=88575651


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I am impressed, the picture of that from what I can see. It's a stand up quad-set of NPN/PNP outputs and not a moded 2 ch made to look like a mono sub amp. This thing is a ture mono amp.

Of course input summed.

I'll bet it doesn't brake a sweat driving 4 ohms.



Can we get some other pictures showing like maybe the big cap values and voltages. What am I thinking its installed NM............


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

yeah, it is installed. sorry. my GF has been using it since x-mas and hasnt had a problem. Shes happy so im happy. cant beat it for the price.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

"Can we get some other pictures showing like maybe the big cap values and voltages. What am I thinking its installed NM............"
Diru


Amp has
4 3300uF 63v caps
4 2200uF 25v caps
Had around 18 mosfets if I remember right, I dont remember those values though.
It's well made. Don't know actual power, but I would guess around 350RMS, plenty for daily especially with efficient subs/install.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks for the info bottom3. did you purchase one too?


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Looks like the old DLS Classic line of amps to me.


----------



## Nathan P (Jun 9, 2007)

The buttkicker home amps were big in the home audio DIY scene last time I was on there, they were using them for cheap massive power amps for thier regular subwoofers.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

"The buttkicker home amps were big in the home audio DIY scene last time I was on there, they were using them for cheap massive power amps for thier regular subwoofers."
Nathan P
--I read somewhere they didn't do stats, but for the money still worth it.


"thanks for the info bottom3. did you purchase one too?"
bobditts
--I've got 2 of them, every now and then something comes along you can't pass up, with that print on the amp you got to have one. Turns out there solid amps though. Remember these....by the case.
http://www.funkypup.tk/




http://www.funkypup.tk/


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone found a compatible bass remote for this thing?  Looks perfect for a pair of TB w8-740c's, and a pair of old kicker f8a's.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

MIAaron said:


> Has anyone found a compatible bass remote for this thing?  Looks perfect for a pair of TB w8-740c's, and a pair of old kicker f8a's.


it would have to be a remote that is on the RCAs because there isnt a seperate "port" for an EBC. Some might go as far to say that if you tune your system properly, you shouldnt have to worry about using an EBC


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

I havn't used them much when I have had them, but these are for other people. I've found out the remote port is for adjusting the bass boost though, not the gain....so it's not nearly as useful.


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

unless I am just totally stupid, don't you usually want to leave the gains at the same spot after setting them?


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I hope these things will put out the steam to drive a Dayton HF12 cause I just bought one.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

biggerrigger said:


> Well I hope these things will put out the steam to drive a Dayton HF12 cause I just bought one.


You'll only get about 200w out of it at 4 ohms. I don't know if that will be enough for the HF12, it's a pretty beefy sub.


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

elminster said:


> unless I am just totally stupid, don't you usually want to leave the gains at the same spot after setting them?


Most bass knobs add boost at a set frequency - say 40Hz or so. Some let you dial in up to 18dB of boost. As an example, Rockford and JL use this type.

The other (and more useful IMO) type is a remote gain control. Most work as an attenuator. The old Phoenix Gold Amps with the LPL port and my Arc 1500DR are this way.
You set the gain on your amp where you want it, then use the knob to adjust it down if need be. With the knob all the way up, it's like it isn't there.


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2007)

What about four of each in 25cft ported?


----------



## biggerrigger (Jan 14, 2007)

4x12s and 4xbuttkickers


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

biggerrigger said:


> 4x12s and 4xbuttkickers


You'd get the same power to each sub using two amps and four subs. The amps could run 2 subs each at a 2 ohm total load, putting out 400w. You'd still only get 200w per sub, but I'm sure 4 of them ported would have plenty of output. Using 4 amps is unnecessary.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

"Has anyone found a compatible bass remote for this thing? Looks perfect for a pair of TB w8-740c's, and a pair of old kicker f8a's."
MIAaron

You can use any phono style gain. Like this one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bazooka-ELA-BCM...ryZ14932QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


"Originally Posted by biggerrigger 
Well I hope these things will put out the steam to drive a Dayton HF12 cause I just bought one."

It will push it, but it would probobly be better with a dayton quattro, old soundstream spl12, Vega or JBl sub.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Preacher said:


> Take your drill and attach a wire brush. Go at it on that strip with the words. (brushed aluminum) When your done I'm sure some paint genious here could reccomend some clear coat to keep away tarnish.
> 
> For a cool effect use a cup sort of scalloped over itself like scales. I've done this with a metal bed.
> 
> I'm curious about how clean this amp will be.


http://www.marine-paint.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=GPC&Category_Code=Topcoats
(I posted this link because the POR-15 site was acting up)

The scalloping/scales is called "engine turning"


----------

